# Wych Elm Bowl



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

H i all,
Well due to my messes up arm I have not done to much turning lately, doctors say to rest it. But those that no me will know that is one thing I never do, yes I have taken it a bit slower due to the pain but hey carry on.
Hopefully I should finish the large project that I have been doing for several months now soon, and will post an article with the finished article.

Now to the bowl, it is 18 x 4 inch Wych Elm, this was a commission piece finished yesterday.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete

Once again you have created a beautiful piece of work. 

Nice to see you making saw dust once again.

Looks great!
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to see you are busy once again Pete. Really nice bowl. Did you burn your name and date in the bottom or did just write it. Hope to catch on skype talk to you real soon.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete that is a beautiful bowl. I love the wood and really like the simple form. Sometimes I find myself looking to make something fancy when simple is good. Well done Pete and good to see you back in the saddle.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Pete, I'd gladly mess up my arm if it meant I could turn out work like that  Another great piece


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful work, Pete! YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I love you're bowel Chippypah, it's really elegant and the idea of taking photographs whilst you're making it is brilliant, is this what members normally do? Just one question, how did you mount it after reversing it?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Electron said:


> I love you're bowel Chippypah, it's really elegant and the idea of taking photographs whilst you're making it is brilliant, is this what members normally do? Just one question, how did you mount it after reversing it?


Thanks Electron, 
The photo shoots are to help people see how it was made, as a picture is worth 1000 words. I use a super nova chuck and coal jaws, and if they are not big enough I have made some out of MDF.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Excellent piece of work mate, I like this baby fine. Mitch


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt answer Chippypah, I realise the purpose of the photographs, what I actually asked was is this the normal way that articles are presented on this forum or was yours the exception. Other forums that I've looked at appear to simply show photos. of the finished article, which doesn't show us new-comers HOW to set about giving it a go. In answer to my other question you mentioned "coal jaws", could you please explain.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work and a great looking bowl!

Corey


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Electron,
As far as the photo shoots go, you can blame harry for that LOL. But I just like to do it that way when i can to try and help otheres see how it is done, thatway I feel that everybody can have a go.
As far as cole jaws go I have put a picture in.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for you're prompt answer, whilst I've never seen such a device, the photo makes it so understandable. On several posts I've seen the name Harry mentioned, what or who is this?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

No problem, if you go to the super nova chuck site there is more info. Harry is a fellow woodworker on this Forum and he always loves the photo's, but he has not been well but hopefully will be back soon.
Cheers
Pete


----------

